

Does 4Chan Reflect Our Morals When No One Is Looking? - casemorton
http://techli.com/2012/06/warning-not-safe-for-work/

======
stcredzero
_If we present one face to the world, and another, totally antithetical one
over the Internet, who are we anymore?_

The same people we've been for as long as I've been alive and a long time
before that.

If you look at it close enough, human nature's not pretty all the way through.

